# Great deal on a Chuck? Good first setup choice?



## Weasel Howlett (25 Jul 2011)

Ok, so im pricing up a lathe and am wondering what chuck to get. I have found a chuck at a good price with a few sets of jaws but as the thread is cut directly into the chuck it may have to be changed if i were to change lathe.

The chuuck is the Nova 3G 80mm: http://www.peterchild.co.uk/osc/nova-g3-scroll-chuck-80mm-p-345.html

The lathe i am thinking of is the AWVSL1000: http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-awvsl1000-woodturning-lathe-prod780615/

I will idealy upgrade to a Graduate when i move and get more space.

So, what are you ideas on my first setup?

All comments gladly accepted.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2011)

An 80mm diameter chuck is in my opinion far too small as a match for that lathe, more suitable for small boxes, jewelry and the like.
Although the description says it is capable of holding a 12" blank I think you would find the the jaw movement of 10mm somewhat restrictive in general use as you would have to take greater care on spigot or socket sizing. I would suggest that a 100mm diameter chuck would be far more practical.


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

Hi

I can recommend these 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod809379/

You can get different threaded back plates so when you change lathes just buy a insert :wink:


----------



## Wood spoiler (26 Jul 2011)

I agree with blister. Excellent chuck.

But when you get it the first thing to do is throw away the spring on the chuck key. Nice idea but really infuriating in use.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2011)

I too would endorse the axminster precision chuck, my main user is now 14+ years old and does not suffer from wear or excessive play in any way. It is used in conjunction with an Axminster 150mm diameter chuck and the fact that all the jaw adaptors from the 80 and 100mm chucks are totally interchangeable with either gives a great range of gripping options.


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Jul 2011)

I have an Axy K8 chuck with a set of O'Donnel jaws and It's great for me. I can turn anything from 14" bowls down to bit's and bobs for my tractor with it. A really good buy..

A big advantage with the O'Donnel jaws is that they stick forward from the chuck base and allow you to get right in for tiny turning without the base of the chuck giving you a mid finger manicure :mrgreen: Comme ça...


----------



## Weasel Howlett (26 Jul 2011)

Haha, Id been so busy thinking about the jaws it came with i compleatly neglected to think about how big 80mm really was. :lol: 

*Another Question:* What do you think is the max diamiter bowl that could be turned on the AWVSL1000.

*And:*

Would you all choose a *Axminster Super Precision Woodturning* chuck over a *Patriot*?


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

Weasel Howlett":bails4ql said:


> Haha, Id been so busy thinking about the jaws it came with i compleatly neglected to think about how big 80mm really was. :lol:
> 
> *Another Question:* What do you think is the max diamiter bowl that could be turned on the AWVSL1000.
> 
> ...




The center height is a full 175mm giving a 350mm(14") maximum turning diameter over the bed and the ability to turn larger diameter bowls without the need to rotate the head. 2. The distance between centers is a very useful 1,100mm for turning longer spindles and similar items. 3. The headstock is free to slide along the length of the bed, giving the facility to position the head in the most convenient position to suit the item being turned. The headstock can also be swiveled.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2011)

Weasel Howlett":1wxoochv said:


> What do you think is the max diamiter bowl that could be turned on the AWVSL1000.



Well with care and a bit of ingenuity of headstock position I think you could get away with 350mm or there abouts, (finished) remember the head can be positioned to the rear of the bed as well as in front so tool rest reach can be maximized.

Here is an example being turned on a budget version and slightly smaller centre hight version of your referenced lathe.


----------



## Weasel Howlett (28 Jul 2011)

Weasel Howlett":3i8brhl3 said:


> Would you all choose a *Axminster Super Precision Woodturning* chuck over a *Patriot*?



If money is no object what is the best chuck in tems on accesories and durability?

Many thanks


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Jul 2011)

Weasel Howlett":33ch69tl said:


> Weasel Howlett":33ch69tl said:
> 
> 
> > Would you all choose a *Axminster Super Precision Woodturning* chuck over a *Patriot*?
> ...



I would still choose The Axi super precision every time. I bought mine early this after much comparison of all chucks. The swaying factor was a production turner who also recommended the axi chuck. I find it everything I wanted and so easy to change jaws which I have mounted on carriers. Wind off one set and wind on the next. As the saying goes "Simples"


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jul 2011)

Weasel Howlett":43jfbc6p said:


> Weasel Howlett":43jfbc6p said:
> 
> 
> > Would you all choose a *Axminster Super Precision Woodturning* chuck over a *Patriot*?
> ...


Hard to top any of the chucks mentioned above, for me Supernova2, Axminster K10 with o'Donnell jaws

If money no object and the right lathe= Oneway or Vicmarc.
Simples.

REgards Boysie


----------

